# gnome-light...nessuna applicazione installata!!!

## KinG-InFeT

salve a tutti ho un problmino che non ho mai avuto...dopo aver installato gnome-light e fatto avviare...non ho neanceh un'applicazione installata....ad es se vado a cliccare sul pulsante delle "Applications" non esce assolutamente niente! neanche il terminale!!!!! come è possibile? forse devo emergere qualche pacchetto di software standard? non sò mi trovo in panne :S

qualche info?

EDIT: mica devo installare quello che mi pare 1 alla volta? se è così allora il terminale come lo installo?

----------

## Slayer86

a parte che quando installi gnome-light potevi guardare le dipendenze che si portava dietro e capivi quali programmi ti installava...

Secondo me hai un problema nel menu... perchè gnome-light i pacchetti base li installa (vedi gnome-terminal)...

----------

## KinG-InFeT

mmm capito quindi la cosa migliore sarebbe rimuovere gnome-light facendo

[code]emerge -C gnome-light[code]

e poi riemergerlo con il solito

[code] emerge gnome-light[code]

giusto il ragionamento?

----------

## riverdragon

Gnome-light è un metapacchetto (non installa nulla bensì richiama altri pacchetti e basta) quindi il ragionamento è sbagliato. Prova con emerge -1 gnome-menus.

----------

## ago

proverei anche

```
emerge -DuNav gnome-light
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

bhè già ho provato il primo e non risolvo niente..bensì con il secondo ho qualche problema no mi avvia nessuna installazione ma mi da u'errore sulle flag USE

```
emerge : there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">?sys-fs/udev-174[xtras]".

!!!One of the folloqing package is required to complete your reguest

- sys-fs/udev-147-r1 (change USE: +estras)
```

il resto tutto ok ma come faccio ad avere questo errore se ho appena formattato e reinstallato tutto?

----------

## Slayer86

ti dice di aggiungere la use esatras a udev...

dai superutente dai un bel 

#gedit /etc/portage/packages.use

dopo di che nel file ci metti 

sys-fs/udev estras

cmq mi sorgono vari dubbi... che profilo hai impostato???? che use hai settato di base nel make.conf????

Ma sopratutto stai seguendo la guida ufficiale???

----------

## KinG-InFeT

il profilo è quello desktop

sto seguendo al guida ufficiale...

e le use sono le seguenti

```
X gnome gtk -kde -qt3 -qt4 dvd alsa cdr hal .....e altre
```

----------

## Slayer86

ok allora aggiungi la use per udev come ti ho setto nel post prima e avvia l'emerge di gnome-light!

----------

## KinG-InFeT

se edito con nano

```
nano /etc/portage/packages.use
```

mi crea un nuovo file e non mi trova un file già esistente xke? cmq ora mi da un'errore 

[code]* Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

* disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependecies[code]

ke mi dite?

----------

## ago

Io direi di andarti a leggere qualche documentazione in più, è inutile intasare con mille post se non sei in grado di gestirti nulla...mica ti danno un premio se usi gentoo....

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ah no nn voglio nè premio nè altro...devo usare gentoo xke è l'unica distro che voglio usare e che devo riuscire ad usare....ho solo questo problemino da risolvere e non capisco cosa fare x questo chiedo a voi altrimenti non chiederei e non romperei i maroni a voi...siccome non trovo nessuno che sappia aiutarmi al di fuori di questo forum e dei suoi utenti direi molto più esperti di me...detto questo vi posto l'intero errore:

```

* Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild','/','x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6','merge') depends on

('ebuild','/','net-print/cpus-1.3.11-r1','merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild','/','net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2','merge') depends on

('ebuild','/','dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1','merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild','/','x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6','merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild','/','gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4','merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild','/','gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4','merge') depends on

('ebuild','/','x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6','merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild','/','net-print/cpus-1.3.11-r1','merge') depends on

('ebuild','/','net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2','merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild','/','dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1','merge') builds on

('ebuild','/','x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6','merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild','/','gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4','merge') (buildtime)

* Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

* disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependecies
```

ora mi chiedo nell'errore dove elenca i pacchetti perche alcuni sono doppi ed uguali? e altri invece sono uguali ma hanno di diverso che uno ha scritto alla fine "builds on" e l'altro "buildtime"?

mi potete spiegare sta cosa? oppure darmi qualche documentazione nn sò...un'aiuto mi farebbe comodo....grazie in anticipo

----------

## riverdragon

"Dipendenze circolari" vuol dire che c'è un pacchetto A che dipende da un altro pacchetto B (prima di installare A bisogna aver già installato B). B ha a sua volta delle dipendenze, e una di queste dipende da A. La soluzione è provare a disabilitare temporaneamente alcune USE flag in maniera da permettere ad almeno un pacchetto di installarsi. Questo permette di rompere il circolo vizioso e un successivo emerge con le USE normali dovrebbe permetterti di installare il tutto.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

allora ho capito il pasticcio creato ora dato il ciclo errato dovrei disabilitare la flag dei pacchetti che mi risultano doppi nel ciclo? ovvero gtk, avahi, libglade????

se nn è così come faccio a capire queli flag togliere e quali mettere? insomma come mi  devo muovere?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

niente da fare ho provato in mille modi ma la cosa non si sblocca...qualcuno sa come posso provare a risolvere?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

altra cosa...anche solo inserendo le USE della guida ovvero quelle minimali...mi da lo stesso errore...nessuno sa aiutarmi?

EDIT: VABHÈ CAPITO MEGLIO SE PROVO A METTERMI IL CARO flux

----------

## riverdragon

Sistema "a sberle": USE=-* emerge -1 gtk+ cups avahi pygtk libglade e poi provi a procedere.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Sistema "a sberle": USE=-* emerge -1 gtk+ cups avahi pygtk libglade e poi provi a procedere.

 

perfetto ho provato a fare come mi hai detto e mi usciva un'errore alla quale mi diceva di cambiare le USE con +X x un'applicazione chiamata cairo-1.8.8 che non si installava...quindi ho provveduto ad installarla a parte e poi a rifare il comando che mi hai consigliato per disabilitare le USE e proseguide con quella installazione di circa 27 pacchetti.

Ora finito l'emerge di quei pacchetti ho provato ad emergere gnome-light e ora sta compilando ...vi terò aggiornati  :Wink: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok gnome installato e configurato...anche avviato ma il problma del menu applications rimane....cosa devo fare? xke non mi esce il menu con le applicazioni installate? forse la cosa è relativa ad qualche errore nel kernel 2.6.31? aiutatemi please...solo x questo menu che non và non posso lavorare   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

cerca di spiegare meglio il problema, magari postando anche degli screenshot. (bottone "Stamp" della tastiera o scrot da terminale)

Il pannello che dovrebbe contenere il menu c'è? La voce "applicazioni" ? A volte capita che qualche applicazione installata non compaia nel menu perchè l'ebuild non installa il file .desktop necessario (anche se ormai è abbastanza raro): se lanci queste applicazioni da terminale partono?

Leggendo l'ebuild di gnome-light puoi vedere come in realtà questo si porti con se solamente le applicazione di base per avere un abbozzo di gnome, cioè il desktop manager nautilus, il wm metacity, il pannello (le barre coi menu), il terminale e poco altro. Può essere che quello che cerchi non c'è perchè non l'hai installato. Io di solito faccio così, installo gnome-light e poi con

```
# emerge -pv gnome
```

vedo i pacchetti che mi mancano per avere un gnome "completo" così come lo rilascia la gnome foundation e poi mi emergo quello che mi interessa. Un'ottimo posto dove curiosare è la categoria gnome-extra ( /usr/portage/gnome-extra/* )

----------

## Onip

Aggiungo che per esplorare al meglio l'insieme degli ebuild (portage tree) è caldamente consigliato l'utilizzo del programma eix.

Alla fine di ogni 

```
# emerge --sync
```

dai un bel

```
# eix-update
```

oppure utilizza direttamente il comando eix-sync. In particolare l'operazione che descrivo prima la puoi fare con

```
# eix -Ac gnome-extra | less
```

È molto, ma molto, meglio se leggi man eix, in quanto è un programma molto completo ed ha molte opzioni che possono servire nei vari contesti.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

no ma a me esce tutti desktop, file manager tutto ma se ad es vorrei aprire un file normale di testo mi dice che non ho nessuna applicazione...eppure tutti i pacchetti nautilus ecc.. li ho visto con i miei occhi mentre venivano compilati ed installati quindi nn sò che dire...per quanto riguarda "Applications" si esce esce tutto il problema e che se ci clicco sopra non mi esce niente cioè come se non ci fosse niente cioè nn capisco non mi è mai successo...cosa mi consigli di fare?

----------

## Onip

posta l'output di

```
# emerge -pv app-editors/gedit
```

----------

## riverdragon

Gedit (l'editor di testo di gnome) non è dipendenza di gnome-light, devi installarlo a parte.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ma infatti gedit l'ho istallato e cmq non esce niente ...vbb sarò destinato ad usare fluxbox :S

----------

## KinG-InFeT

risolto flux 4 ever da oggi e il mio Wm di fiducia xd

----------

